# kelvin vs. lumens



## seagull (Mar 8, 2009)

in your opinion, whats better having the correct kelvin band or having more lumens.  

This example is during a veg period:
ge 1000 watt metal halide is 100000 lumens but only 3700 kelvin
coolsun 1000 watt metal halide is 80000 lumens and 6500 kelvin (correct kelvin color, but 20% less lumens)

thanks


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm no expert on it, so I might be wrong, but I think the Coolsun would be preferable.  Giving you more lumens at the correct wavelengths.


----------



## seagull (Mar 8, 2009)

that sounds intelligent, and the coolsun was 60 dollars more, so its priced as better quality.  Plus it is a beautiful blue hue, when I entered the chamber for the first time with the new light bulb installed,  well all I can say is, its amazing.


----------



## homebrew420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Your numbers seem a bit odd.  Do you remeber the name of the 100000 lumen halide?  That is off the charts as far as I know.  Your are thinking of an HPS.  For veg you may have chosen correct if your looking for your plants to have as little stretching ad possible.  However I am currently growing 3 plants, 2 NL #5 and a Master Kush, under a 600w hps.  These were placed under that lamp as soon as they showed roots.  I am using a GH Rainforest 6, these plants are growing at an unbelievable rate.  I keep that light as close as I can.  I guess my point is, The 6500K light, though more nutritious, will almost if not always lose out to the higher light intensity.


----------



## seagull (Mar 18, 2009)

general electric bulb, look for 1000watt mh hid, on their web site.


----------



## homebrew420 (Mar 19, 2009)

oh yeah my mistake.


----------

